# My 11 week old goats hair loss



## Bmcdonald (Oct 5, 2020)

My 11 week old goats hair loss. When I got my goats they were infested with lice I have been treating them. They do not have any lice lice or any other type a bug that I can see. Their skin looks nice under the hair no redness or rashes but still losing hair😫  I don’t know what else I can do.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 5, 2020)

@rachels.haven @B&B Happy goats @animalmom @frustratedearthmother @Mini Horses 

I just called up the experts for you, The Calvary is on the way!


----------



## animalmom (Oct 6, 2020)

Would it be possible to post some pictures of your goaties with the hair loss?

It could be several things........ and pictures would be very, very helpful.


----------



## Bmcdonald (Oct 6, 2020)

Her hair is getting thin on her neck I tried to get a picture so you could see her skin


----------



## Bmcdonald (Oct 6, 2020)

Baymule said:


> @rachels.haven @B&B Happy goats @animalmom @frustratedearthmother @Mini Horses
> 
> I just called up the experts for you, The Calvary is on the way!


Thank you so much


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 6, 2020)

11 wks is young.  Lice are tiny.  Plus there are several types.  What did you do to treat them?  Were there any tiny postults or scabby areas? Did you treat their shelter? Remove bedding, etc? How are they eating, acting?  Have they ever been wormed?   How long have you had them?  Is it only on the neck -- or on back, legs, face, etc?  Other animals around them?  Farm where you got, other animals?  

Depending on type of infestation, could take a while for regrowth ... Also what used could affect, how applied, length of time treated.  Could be eggs hatched more, etc.  That's reason for questions.  There are a few things that help with both treating and regrowth.  Awaiting your reply.  

You say lice, so assume you saw them.  This is also what is referred to as mange, which is normally  an infestation of mites,


----------



## chickens really (Oct 7, 2020)

Also what type of feeder are you using? If they have to stick their heads through the hair will get rubbed off on the back of the neck. Just a thought?


----------

